# TNT Chicken in honey



## kadesma (May 17, 2012)

Preheat oven to 400. Season inside and out of chicken with salt and freshly ground black pepper. Melt  1/2 c. honey in a saucepan and whisk in 2 Tab. Dijon mustard and 2-3 Tab. herbes de Provence. Pour this over the chicken put in a baking dish. Roll the chicken pieces around to coat them well. Bake turning occasionally til meat is well browned and cooked through This should take 40 to 50 min.
enjoy with something like lemony couscous or a pile of buttered and parsley noodles 
kadesma


----------



## Zhizara (May 17, 2012)

That sounds good and plenty easy, KMa!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 17, 2012)

This sounds really yummy, Ma!  Thanks!  C&P!


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> That sounds good and plenty easy, KMa!


Glad you like Z. It is easy and so tasty. I love it.
kma


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> This sounds really yummy, Ma!  Thanks!  C&P!


You're welcome Dawg. 
ma


----------



## lyndalou (May 18, 2012)

Are you cooking a whole chicken or pieces?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 18, 2012)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Zhizara (May 18, 2012)

Lunch today is provided by the apartment management - crawfish boil!

Dinner will probably be roast beef and Swiss on one of those lovely bakery rolls.  I'll toast it open faced in the toaster oven then add lettuce and tomato.


----------



## kadesma (May 18, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> Are you cooking a whole chicken or pieces?


1-3lb. chicken cut into 8 pieces
kades


----------



## kadesma (May 18, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner


you bet
kades


----------



## kadesma (May 18, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Lunch today is provided by the apartment management - crawfish boil!
> 
> Dinner will probably be roast beef and Swiss on one of those lovely bakery rolls.  I'll toast it open faced in the toaster oven then add lettuce and tomato.


YUM sounds wonderful.
kma


----------

